# 4 mm L shaped bullet connector



## disruptor10 (Oct 2, 1998)

where do i get them ?


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

You solder your wire at a 90 degree angle.


----------



## disruptor10 (Oct 2, 1998)

thanks i will but i know i saw someone with connectors


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

I use the ones from Great Planes, they are not angled, they are notched in the area where you solder...so the wire is on a 90 degree angle. They are sweet.


----------



## KOZ (Mar 8, 2002)

Take ur dremal with a cutoff bit and do a relief cut then solder at an angle


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

EFlite makes an awesome bullet conector 
Part # EFLA249


----------



## CeO21 (Jul 7, 2002)

Novak has them! That is 4mm Bullet connectors and smaller sizes too. Their not angled but they work Great. :thumbsup:


----------

